
Apple the Latest to Abuse DMCA 1201 to Try to Stifle Competition, Research - jrepinc
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20200103/17345443671/disappointing-apple-latest-to-abuse-dmca-1201-to-try-to-stifle-competition-security-research-jailbreaking-more.shtml
======
pixelbath
You can call it "abuse" but it's doing specifically what provision 1201 of the
DMCA was designed to do: prevent circumvention of technological measures to
protect copyrighted content. In this case, "copyrighted content" is Apple's OS
instead of, say, a DVD or Blu-Ray.

I mean...it _is_ disappointing, and I still vehemently disagree with the
entirety _of_ the DMCA, but that's the law. If it's disagreeable, petition the
Librarian of Congress to provide an exemption; they review the provisions of
this law every three years:
[https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/17/1201](https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/17/1201)

------
tinus_hn
That poor company, all they were doing was violating copyright for profit
under the cover of competition and research.

